# RALEIGH CHOPPER 1971



## kshimp41 (Apr 26, 2022)

Recently Found circa 1971 Raleigh Chopper.  Working on some light cleaning.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 26, 2022)

Very sweet!! 😙
@Jim Barnard


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 28, 2022)

kshimp41 said:


> Recently Found circa 1971 Raleigh Chopper.  Working on some light cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 1614630
> 
> View attachment 1614631



Very nice.  Let me know if its for sale Thanks.


----------

